

The myth of pinch-to-zoom - dataminer
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/30/3279628/apple-pinch-to-zoom-patent-myth

======
dredmorbius
As much as this addresses the specifics of '915, the Verge commits the classic
forest-for-trees error of why PTZ should have been patentable in the first
place. HN has shown prior art from the 1980s within the past week.

~~~
shadesandcolour
This article doesn't argue that Pinch-to-zoom should be patentable... This
article is talking about the actual patent that was infringed upon, which you
noticed in the beginning of your comment. Did HN show prior art that
invalidates the patent that details the mechanism for determining the
difference between a one finger scroll and a multi-fingure gesture? I must
have missed those posts.

~~~
dredmorbius
I'll try to find it later, but: a video showing a two-handed version of pinch-
to-zoom (and navigate) on a fixed, non-mobile display, from the early 1980s. I
don't believe it was Pike's "Blit" (a/k/a Jerq) interface, but an earlier
article.

